# Post your mobile internet (2G/3G/Wifi) speeds here



## Vyom (Feb 3, 2012)

*This thread is an attempt* to get an overview of speeds which different members gets depending on the *kind of network* and *service provider * they use. Similar thread exists, but this is specially for *mobile segment.*

Preferred application to test on Android: *speedtest.net*

*The results can be posted in following format:*
Kind of network : (2G/3G/WiFi) 
Service Provider : (Airtel/MTNL/Idea...)
Location: 
Download Speed : 
Upload Speed : 

*OR, ANY format you prefer! Just post them!*  Like this:
2G/3G | Carrier | Location | DL UL 

*Optional*: Screenshot(s).

*Tips:*
1. Please make sure no bandwidth utilizing task is running in the background.
2. Try to take the reading atleast *two* time, to avoid false readings, which may occur due to the nature of such tests.
3. Try to post the results in *kbps*, and not kBps. By default the app measures in kbps.



So let the comparison began!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 3, 2012)

*My Results:*

I took 4 tests, and got quite a range of results!
Kind of network : *2G *
Service Provider : *Airtel*
Location : Delhi
Download Speed : *67 to 97 kbps* (8.3 to 12.1 KBps) [Fail!]
Upload Speed : *12 to 61 kbps* (1.5 to 7.6 KBps) [Epic Fail]

*Sceenshots (there are 4):*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rUmy3.png *i.imgur.com/mwIhr.png *i.imgur.com/uqWZt.png *i.imgur.com/3d2zA.png


----------



## Sarath (Feb 3, 2012)

I suggest you add Location also. Since that is what matters most. 

_My Result:_

*Airtel 3G* *Bangalore*

Today 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1749787134.png

*Comments:* DL is mostly good. Speeds fluctuate a lot. DL is always above 1mbps. I got 3mbps in a certain month. Reliable. Pings bad for gaming as they fluctuate a lot 80-800 (!)


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2012)

Added location. Thanks for the tip.

But, your screenshots doesn't resemble the speeds on mobile!


----------



## Sarath (Feb 4, 2012)

I first checked the speeds on my mobile through the speedtest app.

Then tethered (USB) it to my PC and went to the normal sppedtest weblink and did the test. That gives a direct link for the image. Saves time for uploading and reposting it through third party site.

Ofcource I rechecked that the speeds and pings were same of affected due to tethering or not. There was maybe a 0.5% difference. Not significant. 

Also you can see it says, *Bharti Airtel ltd*. not Bharati Broadband 
Has information on time, server used, UL, DL, ping all in one  Saves a lot of time. 

Hope that clears the confusion


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ yes, it clears the confusion! Using your method does gives a lot of info at one place.
But I am unable to determine whether your connection is 2G/3G or WiFi from the screenshot.
Although from the speed in Mbps it looks like it's Wifi.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot that. I updated it now. 

It's 3G


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 4, 2012)

BSNL Broadband wifi,
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9614/screenshot2012020402301.png Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ulysses (Feb 4, 2012)

GALAXY NEXUS
*i43.tinypic.com/30a88p0.png

*Galaxy Nexus *with Airtel 3G sim.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2012)

2g|Vodafone|Guwahati| DL- 20 Kbps| UL- 15 kbps


Speeds almost double during morning time. Reached 40 kbps few times. 30+ Is normal in morning.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok.. so apart from me, only thetechfreak is using 2G and is getting a speed of about 20 kBps. Which is greater than my average of speed on Airtel of 10 kBps! 

We need more 2G readings to come to a conclusion here!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

Reliance GSM | 2G | 27KB/s | Bhopal


----------



## ineedcoupon (Feb 14, 2012)

Kind of network : 2G 
Service Provider : Airtel
Location : Chennai
Download Speed : 43 Kbps
Upload Speed : 9 Kbps


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 15, 2012)

Kind of network : 2G (Actually I don't have 3G but instead get HSDPA here)
Service Provider : Airtel
Location: Jaipur, Rajasthan
Download Speed : >1 Mbps
Upload Speed : ~1 Mbps
Device: Xperia Neo V

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-J-Gw_fqYH14/TztB6RcrK1I/AAAAAAAAAGE/UDu1GcCuFng/s512/screenshot_2012-02-15_1042.png


----------



## kbar1 (Feb 16, 2012)

akshat2112 said:


> Kind of network : 2G (Actually I don't have 3G but instead get HSDPA here)



Technically HSDPA _is_ 3G...

Here's mine.

Note: These are the actual speeds one would be getting. No bit-byte confusion.

Vodafone 3G:

*s5.postimage.org/ylx6hj4zb/SC20120215_150710.png

2G (EDGE):
Reminds me of the times when I had dialup.....  

*s5.postimage.org/tbs7q8kqf/SC20120215_150732.png


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 16, 2012)

> Technically HSDPA is 3G...



I might be wrong, but from what I've read on the internet, HSDPA is *NOT* 3G.
And also, I never asked the Airtel people to activate 3G on my sim (and its a 10 year old sim!). So I assumed it isn't 3G.

And also, it shows H in the status bar. If it was 3G, it should have shown 3G


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ use it. i have enjoyed HSDPA (3.5G) on a 2G sim for many months. just don't activate any 3G plan. not even by mistake, you'll regret if you do.


----------



## kbar1 (Feb 16, 2012)

akshat2112 said:


> I might be wrong, but from what I've read on the internet, HSDPA is *NOT* 3G.
> And also, I never asked the Airtel people to activate 3G on my sim (and its a 10 year old sim!). So I assumed it isn't 3G.
> 
> And also, it shows H in the status bar. If it was 3G, it should have shown 3G



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-Speed_Downlink_Packet_Access

HSDPA is 3.5G; upgraded specification of the original 3G. So I wasn't completely wrong, but I wasn't right either... thanks for pointing out!


----------



## pramudit (Feb 16, 2012)

2g
jhansi (UP east)
aircel 2g
Dl-164kbps
Ul-24kbps

dnt know why they have terrible upload speed.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

speedtest aircel guwahati 2g
*www.speedtest.net/android/143460573.png


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

Kind of network : 3G
Service Provider : Airtel
Location: Guwahati
Download Speed : pics
Upload Speed : pics


*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-02-28-18-42-34.png

2G speed is usually around 25-30kbps d/l & 5kbps u/l.


----------



## panacea_amc (Feb 28, 2012)

@sam:
Me also frm ghy, i use bsnl 2G sim prepaid, use GPRS pack Rs 98, use usb modem, connect using HSPDA, download speed in Flashget download manager is 230 Kbps average (like it took 1 hr to download a 1GB file). Am i getting 2g or 3g?


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 28, 2012)

2g kolkata 15kbps d/l and 2 kbps up. Connection-Docomo


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

panacea_amc said:


> @sam:
> Me also frm ghy, i use bsnl 2G sim prepaid, use GPRS pack Rs 98, use usb modem, connect using HSPDA, download speed in Flashget download manager is 230 Kbps average (like it took 1 hr to download a 1GB file). Am i getting 2g or 3g?



definitely 3G. i too used to get 3G on my 2G sim using 2G pack but now when i turn 3G on, i get 4-5kbps on 2G pack.


----------



## panacea_amc (Feb 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> definitely 3G. i too used to get 3G on my 2G sim using 2G pack but now when i turn 3G on, i get 4-5kbps on 2G pack.



Yes. But there is a slight trick.
Do this-- use up all the 3GB usage of ur Rs 98 2G pack. Then recharge with Rs 10. Then connect net. Then immediately recharge Rs 98. Then u will be able to use this 3gb usage at 3G speed. 
P.s. Rs 10 recharge is for 20 mb usage for one day. U can recharge Rs 50 for 7 days for 3G speeds, but i havent used this one.

that is--
Rs 50 for 7 days = Rs 200 for 30 days
Plus
Rs 274 pack for 9 GB 30 days validity
Equals to
Rs 474 for 9GB at 3G speeds.
(plz check the exact packages, i may be mistaken with the unit amounts)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

panacea_amc said:


> Yes. But there is a slight trick.
> Do this-- use up all the 3GB usage of ur Rs 98 2G pack. Then recharge with Rs 10. Then connect net. Then immediately recharge Rs 98. Then u will be able to use this 3gb usage at 3G speed.
> P.s. Rs 10 recharge is for 20 mb usage for one day. U can recharge Rs 50 for 7 days for 3G speeds, but i havent used this one.



i think this is for BSNL. For airtel its Rs.8 for 10Mb. i have read about such a trick. Thanks anyway


----------



## panacea_amc (Feb 29, 2012)

ok. Yes, for airtel, when they introduced it 1st in ghy, they gave 3G speed in the 2G packs last year around june onwards - i had used it. But then they removed this functionality around september i think.


----------



## doom2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kind Of Network : 2g
Service Provider : Uninor
Location : Kolkata
Download Speed : 23-26kbps(Kilo Byte)
Upload Speed : 10-15kbps(when download is complete & depends on peer)

But after afternoon to midnight its hard to get a connection,required 15-20 times to established a connection.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2012)

Kind of network : 3G
Service Provider : Airtel
Location: Kolkata
Download Speed: 5.14 Mbps 
Upload Speed: 1.61 Mbps

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/6264/speedtest3gairtel030720.png


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 11, 2012)

I am on Idea 2G.
I get ~10 kB/s download, ~10 kB/s upload speed and ping ~500ms.

When I check WCDMA only speeds are better ~ 15kB/s download, 20 kB/s upload and 120 ms ping.

Unable to upload pic using tapatalk.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 11, 2012)

Airtel 2G. Can't load the speedtest test.

#FAIL


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ Did you try? I too have Airtel 2G, and I was able to test speeds through speedtest.net app. 

(The 2nd post.)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Did you try? I too have Airtel 2G, and I was able to test speeds through speedtest.net app.
> 
> (The 2nd post.)


I didn't try the app. I only tried the site on my PC.


----------



## veni7 (May 9, 2012)

My speed test results are,

Downloading speed - 1010Kbps 
Uploading speed- 456Kbps..
I performed my internet speed test here  IP-Details.com .
Is this good or not?


----------



## veni7 (May 9, 2012)

My speed test results are,

Downloading speed - 1010Kbps 
Uploading speed- 456Kbps..


----------



## varunparakh (May 9, 2012)

7.2Mbps Reliance 3G #LighteningFAST


----------



## ramneek619 (May 9, 2012)

i was downloading using utorrent.

avg speed comes around 150kbps depending on torrent quality

but my record speed is 1.8 Mbps

pic included.

my ISP is ION

i stay im MIT Manipal Hostel we have wifi here


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

^^LOL That Specs.
Show your Screen.!


----------



## varunparakh (May 10, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^LOL That Specs.
> Show your Screen.!



Elaborate please.


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

Just post a screen shot.I doubt that is the actual speed you are getting on Reliance 3g.


----------



## mrintech (May 10, 2012)

Vodafone 3G - Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh 

*i49.tinypic.com/2rc3lfa.png


----------



## varunparakh (May 10, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1942383760.png


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2012)

My Results:

Kind of network : 3G
Service Provider : Vodafone
Location : Chennai
Download Speed : 4441 kbps 
Upload Speed : 3239 kbps 

I remember getting 6k+ kbps once


----------



## reddick (May 10, 2012)

I'm using 2G net on Docomo prepay via my SE C510 in S.B.S Nagar - PUNJAB. I've activated the Rs. 99 for 2 GB pack for 2 months. 
N d speed is average which works fine only @ early morning or @ late night. But m quite satisfied frm it. N it's cheap also


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

Today I jumped into 3G bandwagon!  Here's the result.

Kind of network : 3G
Service Provider : Airtel
Location: Delhi
Download Speed : 1.15 Mbps
Upload Speed : 0.113 Mbps

*i.imgur.com/zWgEG.png


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2012)

here you go, churn this data
 location is across three cities, Mum, Pune and Blore, can be guessed by looking at long/lat or server. geo info is snipped, a lot of Blore ones were mostly UTSStarComm or BSNL, Mumbai ones were MTNL, or un-identifiable...  




Spoiler





ConnType	Lat	Lon	Download	Upload	Latency	ServerName

Wifi	19.2	72.9	927	420	232	Mumbai

Wifi	19.2	72.9	641	414	244	Mumbai

Wifi	19.2	72.9	229	426	163	Mumbai

Wifi	12.9	77.6	652	233	249	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	320	88	715	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	1	100	776	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	605	375	691	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	73	375	705	Colombo

Wifi	13.0	77.5	1797	720	137	Colombo

Wifi	13.0	77.5	263	168	671	Colombo

Wifi	13.0	77.5	448	426	143	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	0	34	345	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	391	31	1226	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	152	118	765	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	233	2	683	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	189	24	647	Colombo

Wifi	13.2	77.7	0	2	724	Colombo

Wifi	13.2	77.7	0	298	806	Colombo

Wifi	19.2	72.9	892	200	119	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.7	424	222	203	Mumbai

Wifi	19.2	72.9	136	569	802	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	716	200	588	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	52	79	554	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	234	4	282	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	389	330	700	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	66	96	1075	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	86	267	1012	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.6	388	208	292	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.6	30	76	514	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.6	225	120	536	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	113	0	559	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	324	223	1327	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	59	298	887	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	385	248	787	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	44	0	526	Colombo

Wifi	12.9	77.5	265	198	234	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.8	208	154	654	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.8	738	381	610	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.8	686	348	396	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.8	151	1155	132	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.7	9	0	1738	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.7	0	0	389	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.7	165	119	518	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.9	785	1125	167	Mumbai

Wifi	18.5	73.7	217	119	351	Mumbai


----------



## pramudit (Jun 7, 2012)

@vyom your ping is too much, i never get above 200 on idea... (airtel also uses idea network at my place)

@anorion thats a hell lot of result...


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kind of network : 2G
Service Provider : TaTa DoCoMo
Location: Mangalore,Karnataka
Download Speed : 15KBps-20KBps (1B=8b)
Upload Speed : ~9KBps

Kind of network : 3G
Service Provider :TaTa DoCoMo
Location: Mangalore,Karnataka
Download Speed : 302KBps
Upload Speed : 40KBps


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2012)

Update.

I switched to a new plan on Airtel. The one in which you get 500 MB on 2G + 500 MB on 3G in just Rs 150 for a month. But things started to go south since then.
After activating that plan I used to get about 10 kbps on 2G and just ~70 kbps on 3G (yes, that's small bit/sec). First I blamed on my buggy ICS ROM. Then I even tried switching to a GB ROM. Still the same results.
I was thinking maybe Airtel began to cheat their customers. And was just about to make a call to CC, when suddenly speedtest showed following results. And I was shocked to the core!

*i.imgur.com/urnIz.png *i.imgur.com/ZczcY.png

That's HUGE!! Never saw such speeds on mobile network!


----------



## s.gopal (Sep 14, 2012)

Which application is there for iPhone users to test the internet speed….pls help.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2012)

s.gopal said:


> Which application is there for iPhone users to test the internet speed….pls help.



Maybe this?
App Store - Speedtest.net Mobile Speed Test


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

Can someone let me know how can I measure my mobile internet speed. I'm currently using the app from Speedtest. 
Also what kind of speeds should I expect from Airtel 3G?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

Vodafone 3g activated.
location- Guwahati

Speeds- see attachment


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 22, 2013)

Network : Airtel 3G
Location : Hyderabad


----------



## sync_nine (Apr 27, 2013)

This is the speed i get at home
*www.speedtest.net/wp/1081671.png


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

Sorry for off topic 
but what is ping? 
How it is related to internet speed?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 7, 2013)

Check my 2g and 3g speed using vodafone in delhi.

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/9527/screenshot2013050712134.png


----------



## Superayush (May 7, 2013)




----------



## deathblade (May 10, 2013)

Kind of network : 3G
Service Provider :TaTa DoCoMo
Location: Mangalore,Kerala
Download Speed : pics
Upload Speed : pics


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 10, 2013)

*Kind of network *: WiFi 
*Service Provider* : BSNL (800 UL)
*Location:* Kanpur
*Download Speed* : 820 kbps
*Upload Speed* : 455 kbps
*Ping* : 133 ms (Lucknow Server)
*Device* : SAMSUNG Galaxy Y (GTS5360)

*Kind of network *: 3G (HSDPA)
*Service Provider* : Vodafone
*Location:* Kanpur
*Download Speed* : 5146 kbps
*Upload Speed* : 150 kbps
*Ping* : 109 ms (New Delhi Server)
*Device* : SAMSUNG Galaxy Y (GTS5360)


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2013)

Network : 2g
Provider: Airtel
Server: Chennai
Device: Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini
Download speed: 48 to 52 kBps
Upload speed:38 kBps


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Provider - Airtel 2G
Location - mumbai
Device - samsung galaxy y
Download speed: 20 to 38 KB/s
Upload speed:31 KB/s

Provider - Airtel 3G
Location - mumbai
Device - samsung galaxy y
Download speed: 400 to 430 KB/s (many time goes above 500 especially after midnight)
Upload speed:360-378 KB/s


----------

